# Ever accepted a position and immediately know you made the wrong decision?



## MMiz (Dec 3, 2011)

There have been times that I've accepted a job almost immediately knowing that I made a poor choice.  Anyone else?  What did you do?


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 3, 2011)

Without going into details... yes. What did I do? Immediately started looking for a replacement job. When I found one, I immediately quit and moved over to the other company.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 3, 2011)

*I ha a job and was selected for another...and found it paid too little.*

I politely told them I couldn't accept and they have not returned an email since.
Make sure you are clear as to whether the issues are subjective or real, then decide how much honesty you owe the folks who hired you.


----------



## Darkoverlift (Dec 5, 2011)

Yesssssssss


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 5, 2011)

I worked for a payroll processing company.  Once I actually started sitting behind the desk making phone calls I knew it wasn't for me.  After two months I received an offer from a different company, walked into my bosses office and said I was leaving.  They asked if I was giving notice and I said no, and that I already had my things packed up.  They said that if I quit with no notice that I couldn't be rehired.  I smiled and said, "Not a big deal."

Oh, and that company no longer exists.


----------



## atlantagaemtI (Dec 9, 2011)

*I have been in the same stop*

I got hired to work for a private service.  I hate working private, but hey, I needed the money.  I was never administered an exam to test my knowledge nor was I put through a patient assessment scenario.  I should have flagged this as sketchy, but I didn't.  I get hired immediately and show up to my first day of work.  Everyone seems normal but I notice that the backboards in the ambulance were made of cardboard.  Before I go into my story, it is important for me to tell you that I had 9 months as a volunteer for a 911 agency. I had to quit because I couldn't volunteer because I needed to make money.  Anyways, I digress.  It is my third day on the job and we get a call.

Long story short, dispatch sends us code 1 to a nursing home 20 minutes away for  in respiratory arrest.  They did not think to call 911 and thought it was a great idea to call the nonemergency transport service that transports this patient to and from who dialysis appointments.  We get there and absent lung sounds to her left chest are noted.  we rush to the hospital.  I am the new guy and expect the tech on board to tell me protocol. He is completely flustered with the patient.  The patient needs an IV but I don't know our protocol.  I ask the tech what to do but he keeps brushing me off. Finally, I yell and say, where is the written protocol? He informs me that the ambulances don't carry the protocol on the truck.  

A patient report is never called into the hospital.  An IV is not started and the  experienced "emt" who is training me gives the worst patient hand off report i have ever seen. The doctor and nurse berate us for not starting an IV.

I never showed up for work the next day.  I didn't even call to say I quit and I didn't even pick up my three days worth of pay I was so sick.

Bottom line: if it doesn't feel right, it is not right.  You can't afford to be wrong in this kind of work because people suffer at the hands of poor medical care.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 9, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Ever accepted a position and immediately know you made the wrong decision?





> What did you do?



Pulled out....of the job offer that is. LOL


----------



## sop (Dec 10, 2011)

And I thought I was to only one to have this experience. ^_^


----------



## Zipperelli (Dec 14, 2011)

sop said:


> And I thought I was to only one to have this experience. ^_^



I think everyone has had at least one bad job before.


----------



## firetender (Dec 14, 2011)

Be polite, be honest without pointing the finger at them, don't burn bridges, but be gone.

Return the relocation or bonus fees you collected, or at least set up a re-payment plan.

If worse comes to worse claim an allergic reaction to the facilities!


----------



## Arovetli (Dec 16, 2011)

atlantagaemtI said:


> I got hired to work for a private service.  I hate working private, but hey, I needed the money.  I was never administered an exam to test my knowledge nor was I put through a patient assessment scenario.  I should have flagged this as sketchy, but I didn't.  I get hired immediately and show up to my first day of work.  Everyone seems normal but I notice that the backboards in the ambulance were made of cardboard.  Before I go into my story, it is important for me to tell you that I had 9 months as a volunteer for a 911 agency. I had to quit because I couldn't volunteer because I needed to make money.  Anyways, I digress.  It is my third day on the job and we get a call.
> 
> Long story short, dispatch sends us code 1 to a nursing home 20 minutes away for  in respiratory arrest.  They did not think to call 911 and thought it was a great idea to call the nonemergency transport service that transports this patient to and from who dialysis appointments.  We get there and absent lung sounds to her left chest are noted.  we rush to the hospital.  I am the new guy and expect the tech on board to tell me protocol. He is completely flustered with the patient.  The patient needs an IV but I don't know our protocol.  I ask the tech what to do but he keeps brushing me off. Finally, I yell and say, where is the written protocol? He informs me that the ambulances don't carry the protocol on the truck.
> 
> ...



Seeing as you are from ATL and from reading your post I think I know what service you are talking about and I had a very similar experience there. If so I made it a day and a half then walked out.

I'm 100% for professionalism and have never walked out on an employer before but sometimes, in the face of stark unprofessionalism, all one can do is run away as quickly as possible.


----------



## PhilipM3 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm there right now, but they hired me fresh out of school, so I just kind of took what I could get. It's eating my soul.


----------



## 18G (Dec 18, 2011)

Once. It was my first Medic job. I knew it was just to start developing my foundation as an ALS provider. I was looking for something better the entire time I was there.


----------

